# Apple TV



## Genosmate (19/3/15)

Anyone use an Apple TV (or similar) to stream Netflix who can give me advice on how to set it up.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/15)

Genosmate said:


> Anyone use an Apple TV (or similar) to stream Netflix who can give me advice on how to set it up.



Gonna stream Mary-Kate and Ashley? 

There are a few boffins here they will help you for sure!


----------



## Keyaam (19/3/15)

Try iphoneza.co.za. Those guys are quite clued up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (19/3/15)

Genosmate said:


> Anyone use an Apple TV (or similar) to stream Netflix who can give me advice on how to set it up.


You will have to use UnoTelly or similar - here is a link to help you out https://www2.unotelly.com/devices#device-atv

More than welcome to PM if you need help

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (20/3/15)

If it's the AtV2 check out flash lack http://firecore.com/atvflash-black makes it a whole different beast I did mine (before its power supply died) pm me You can download my version

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## sunneyboy (20/3/15)

I also use unotelly and it is great. I use it on ps3 and i had to create a us playstation account so you might have to do that with itunes as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (21/3/15)

Hi @Genosmate

As @thekeeperza said, Unotelly will be the best service to use.

You will need to sign up for that and then signup for Netflix.

Using Unotelly as your DNS service you are able to change your location to appear as if you are in the US or the UK. This is cool because the two versions of Netflix are quite different and you can jump between them as often as you like, just by using the Dynamo tool on Unotelly.

If you Google: "How to setup Netflix in SA" you will find quite a few articles detailing it. Basically you need the DNS servers from Unotelly, which you then setup on your Router - you only need to do this once. After doing that any device browsing through your network will think it is geographically located however you have set it up on Unotelly.

As for the Apple TV, I find I prefer the Netflix app that came with my WD TV Live Media player - I prefer the gallery view it provides. There is nothing wrong with the Apple TV Netflix app though, it is just personal preference.

Just remember with Unotelly each time your internet connection changes to a different IP address you need to log into Unotelly and let it update itself. For this reason I suggest you keep the unotelly address as a bookmark on your phone or tablet.

My number one bit of advice though, if it worked perfectly and the next day you cannot log back into netflix immediately log in to Unotelly and check the settings there.

Good luck, and PM me if you need some assistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/3/15)

I used to stream Netflix through the PS4.

I created a US profile on my PS4. Then I used www.unlocator.com to get a US IP on my router.

I found it to be a pita. If you logged off, you need to check which part of the connection you lost... Login again on all fronts etc.

Check out the local streaming service, www.vidi.co.za which won't be as good, but a hell of a lot less pt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/3/15)

devdev said:


> Hi @Genosmate
> 
> As @thekeeperza said, Unotelly will be the best service to use.
> 
> ...


There is also an app for Unotelly on Android that you can use to update the IP.
For Windoze and Mac there are instructions to update automatically ---> http://help.unotelly.com/support/so...ok-but-please-update-your-ip-address-message-

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

